# ER32 collet hex block



## bob ward (Sep 21, 2008)

This is the ER version of the ubiquitous 5C hex collet block, and was inspired by Bogstandard's 5C to ER32 headstock adaptor, which enables the ER32 to be used as a pass through collet.

It was made using materials to hand, ie 32mm hex and 40mm round. A better solution (you always think of the better solution after making the job) would be to turn it from 1 piece of hex a little larger than the OD of the ER32 nut, ie 50mm+












Before making 'the proper one' I experimented on a piece of round to see if I could make an accurate well finished 8 deg internal taper combined with an external 40 x 1.5 single point thread, and so help me I did! So now I also have a round ER32 collet block which I can use when I need to.. need to.. er...


----------



## steamer (Sep 21, 2008)

....When you just need to! ;D

What kind of mill is that Bob?

Dave


----------



## bob ward (Sep 21, 2008)

Its one of these beasties.

http://www.machineryhouse.com.au/Products?stockCode=M161D


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 21, 2008)

Not my idea Bob, it was one of John Stevensons inventions for Arc Eurotrade, I just brought it to your attention. 

Nice job by the way, allows you to use your milling cutter collets for holding as well. Your second round one could easily be machined with all numbers of faces on it, 4,6,8, 10 & 12 would be a real nice range to have.

But one question, what if you need the same collet to hold a cutter and workpiece at the same time :big: :big: :

Bogs


----------



## steamer (Sep 21, 2008)

NICE mill Bob....good speed range and size.!


----------



## John S (Sep 21, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> But one question, what if you need the same collet to hold a cutter and workpiece at the same time :big: :big: :
> 
> Bogs



Put the work in the one collet you own in the mill and hold the cutter in the vise  

.


----------



## BobWarfield (Sep 22, 2008)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> Put the work in the one collet you own in the mill and hold the cutter in the vise
> 
> .



If it's a boring job along the axis you can just remove the workpiece, throw it away, and call the job done.

Best,

BW


----------

